# FOTD with Frostlite, Pollen, Sunbasque, Flutterby, ect...



## shiann_2003 (May 21, 2005)

love this one esp the lips


----------



## Crazy Girly (May 21, 2005)

Love your eyes


----------



## Sanne (May 21, 2005)

pretty!!! is this a new FOTD?


----------



## mac_obsession (May 21, 2005)

Fabulous....as always!


----------



## foreveratorifan (May 21, 2005)

so lovely!  i just love how the white gold just sparkles...


----------



## Cleopatra (May 22, 2005)

PrettyKitty can you PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE do a tutorial on how you apply your makeup.  Your application technique is flawless and I know a lot of us admire your work and would love some tips to achieve your stunning look


----------



## PinkShell21 (May 22, 2005)

Very Pretty as usual! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And yes please please please do a tutorial!


----------



## dawnmelissa (May 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foreveratorifan* 
_so lovely!  i just love how the white gold just sparkles..._

 
i just got white gold in the mail...i love it...i actually wore it over the colors in the diana quad you sent the other day, it turned out beautiful


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 22, 2005)

No its not a new FOTD... I think it was on the 10th page. 

I'm not really good when it comes to explain how I do my makeup, so I don't know if I'll be able to do a tutorial. And I don't want to take pics of me without makeup...


----------



## user2 (May 23, 2005)

Why dont you want to take pics without makeup I'm sure I cant be that awful...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm sure you'll look good even with a plastic bag glued to your forehead...


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 24, 2005)

You didn't seen me without it!! LOL A girl without brows and big undereyes circles couldn't look pretty!


----------



## Shawna (May 24, 2005)

I feel the same about my dark circles.  They are genetic (thanks mom and dad) and I can't get rid of them.  What if you put your concealor, foundation, and eyebrows on first, then take a pic,  and then do an eye, blush and lip tutorial?  Your look is so flawless, I would love to see a tutorial from you.  Especially your eyes.


----------



## Cleopatra (May 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_No its not a new FOTD... I think it was on the 10th page. 

I'm not really good when it comes to explain how I do my makeup, so I don't know if I'll be able to do a tutorial. And I don't want to take pics of me without makeup..._

 
Even if you have your brows and base done before hand I am mainly interested in how you do your eyeshadow application


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 29, 2005)

I'll think about it!

Anyway I don't have the time right now, even for just a simple FOTD.


----------

